# thought it was just a myth-how stupid i was



## soon2bemt (Jun 29, 2006)

So yesterday one of the ladies from my class was doing a clinical-there hadn't been any calls all day-as of two pm-she said to one of the medics "wow, it is pretty quiet around here"-the whole station house just looked at her like "oh my god, you just didn't say that".  They kept giving her :censored::censored::censored::censored: about it-until no joke ten minutes later they get a call-the remaining three crews all got calls like an hour after that one-needless to say no one got back to the station until about 10 pm.  

Now, I know it is true-not just a myth.  Saying the "q" word.  lol.........


----------



## disassociative (Jun 29, 2006)

*...*

Nope; it's true everywhere you go. There are dark forces at work in this world;
and you froto, just experienced one of them. Whenever the Q word is uttered; a curse is born--a curse that no medic can control. This beast feeds off of your life force; it has the power to manifest it's energy into many forms, Car wreck, MCI, Motorcycle Accidents, Fires, even a person with a mayonaisse jar inserted in their rectum.

Good luck froto; this is as far as I can take you; the rest you must discover on your own.


----------



## soon2bemt (Jun 29, 2006)

mayo jar in a patient's rectum???????????


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 29, 2006)

disassociative said:
			
		

> Nope; it's true everywhere you go. There are dark forces at work in this world;
> and you froto, just experienced one of them. Whenever the Q word is uttered; a curse is born--a curse that no medic can control. This beast feeds off of your life force; it has the power to manifest it's energy into many forms, Car wreck, MCI, Motorcycle Accidents, Fires, even a person with a mayonaisse jar inserted in their rectum.
> 
> Good luck froto; this is as far as I can take you; the rest you must discover on your own.


 

ROFLMAO!!!

I don't believe in that "Q" word thing, it's just not logically possible, BUT I would never say it at a station, because they'd hate me.


----------



## gradygirl (Jun 29, 2006)

Wingnut said:
			
		

> I don't believe in that "Q" word thing, it's just not logically possible, BUT I would never say it at a station, because they'd hate me.



I guess the q-word is defective on our campus, because as soon as we think we're going to have a busy night/weekend, we get nothing. Dead silence. We even radio one another to ensure that it's not our radios screwing up. We have one weekend a year where we historically get something like 20 calls in a day, but this year, we only got one call the ENTIRE weekend.

Here's our dilemma, as soon as we think we're getting a fairly simple call, it balloons into some made for tv drama. Like the time we got a call for an ice pack, which my partner and I almost didn't go to because we were a little confused about the request (we don't _have_ ice packs.) When we got there, the kid was basically fine and didn't want to be treated. Everything was cool until we found out that he was 17 and can't refuse treatment. That's when the cops turned up, we were threatened with lawsuits, and we had at least 7 EMTs on scene between responders, ambulance crews, and supervisors.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 29, 2006)

TCERT1987 said:
			
		

> I guess the q-word is defective on our campus...


Forgive my forgetful mind... where do you work again?


----------



## gradygirl (Jun 29, 2006)

At Trinity College in Hartford.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 30, 2006)

Oh... Connecticut.  I was born there, but I don't admit it very often.  If anyone asks me where I'm from I say Indiana.


----------



## MMiz (Jun 30, 2006)

I once told my partner "It's really quiet tonight."  She turned around, looked me square in the eye, and punched me as hard as she could.  I was tempted to call for an ALS intercept, but I couldn't catch my breath 

That's the last time I said that.


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 30, 2006)

MMiz said:
			
		

> I once told my partner "It's really quiet tonight." She turned around, looked me square in the eye, and punched me as hard as she could. I was tempted to call for an ALS intercept, but I couldn't catch my breath
> 
> That's the last time I said that.


 

ROFLMAO!!!!  :lol:


----------



## gradygirl (Jun 30, 2006)

Chimpie said:
			
		

> Oh... Connecticut.  I was born there, but I don't admit it very often.  If anyone asks me where I'm from I say Indiana.



Hah!!! Where in Connecticut? 

I'm from a city in Georgia called Decatur, but since I don't want to explain where it is, I say I'm from Atlanta.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jun 30, 2006)

Don't believe in it.

Not at all.

Its crap...bogus....crazy....

My partner...she does....so I don't say the quiet word...or the slow word...or the "MAN! We haven't done NOTHING today" phrase!....I will however comment on just what a wonderful day it has been, when it has been....

Although, on my truck...those words don't normally apply anyway.


----------



## gradygirl (Jun 30, 2006)

EMTPrincess said:
			
		

> Don't believe in it.
> 
> Not at all.
> 
> Its crap...bogus....crazy....



My future partners are gonna hate me, I'd just do it to scare the crap out of everyone. Then again, I live up to being Smart :censored:...what can I say? h34r:


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 30, 2006)

TCERT1987 said:
			
		

> Hah!!! Where in Connecticut?


I was born at Bridgeport Hospital.  Where did we live? I have no idea.  We moved to VA when I was seven months old.


----------



## gradygirl (Jun 30, 2006)

Chimpie said:
			
		

> I was born at Bridgeport Hospital.  Where did we live? I have no idea.  We moved to VA when I was seven months old.



Got it. Wait, VA? I thought you told people you were from Indiana. :huh:


----------



## fm_emt (Jun 30, 2006)

*It happened to me today*

Another event at an equestrian park. Usually these events are slow and we spend most of the day getting sunburned. 
Earlier today, I'm toolin' around on the golf cart with my partner and we both decide to head to the bathroom trailer. The horse park usually has porta-potties but they now have this really nice bathroom trailer. Air conditioning, actual plumbing, soap & hot water.. the works. It's all one unit, and divided in half. Men on one side, women on the other. 

So. We both said "It's nice and quiet." She goes in her half, I go in mine. My allergies were acting up a bit, so I decided to blow my nose first. I finished doing that and turned around and... *bleep* "Medics.. hey you turkeys, where are you?" I walked out the door and radioed that we were responding. Less than 1 second later, my partner comes flying out of the door, saying "*&^$%#!!! I didn't get to pee!!" 

And off we went.


----------



## soon2bemt (Jun 30, 2006)

that was funny........... :lol:


----------



## OECTECH (Jun 30, 2006)

I was patrolling a Celtic Festival in PA.  It was just myself and another patroller there.  We both were bored and she happened to mention how quiet it was.  I turned and said "Mack" now we are screwed.  So we go in to get lunch, we were both starving, we sit down at there it goes "Staff to First Aid"  I answer "This is First Aid go"  We have a young girl down in the playground"  "10-4 Responding".  Turns out the girl was pushed by a friend and the only thing hurt were her feelings.


----------



## disassociative (Jul 2, 2006)

Maybe we should make videos documenting the "Q" word and when it was
said; and the amount of calls received during such times compared to
any other day. I'm almost willing to bet the results would surprise some.


----------



## ffmedic (Aug 12, 2006)

We only have Q times when we have ride-alongs. EMT's who want to get some ambulance time for class or whatever. They show up and its pretty much gauranteed we don't roll a wheel. 

Of course the minute they go home we are out all night.


----------



## Jon (Aug 12, 2006)

Yep... I had a day when I was doing -P school clinicals where it was WAYY too slow... only a few BS walk-in patients to the ED.... then one of the NURSES says "It's too quiet" I look at her and say "you shouldn't have said that"... we end up in the trauma room for most of the rest of the day, except for the code.... So yeah... the "Q word" is bad.


----------



## babygirl2882 (Jul 8, 2007)

ffmedic said:


> We only have Q times when we have ride-alongs. EMT's who want to get some ambulance time for class or whatever. They show up and its pretty much gauranteed we don't roll a wheel.
> 
> Of course the minute they go home we are out all night. :sad:


 
ya I'm the bad luck at my station...when ever I'm there they get about ZERO calls...once as I was leaving they got a call and raced passed me :sad: lol another time one of the guys said "You might as well go home, we've already had 2 fliers and a mva" so 20 min later I got up and wen't home...I'm the curse


----------



## pyroknight (Jul 8, 2007)

babygirl2882 said:


> I'm the curse



I prefer to call myself a "white cloud".  No one dies when I work.  I speak of this phenomenon often both at the fire station and in the ED.  The power of my belief makes for many a peaceful day/night for those around me.

I have worked with sh*t magnets though.  I worked an average of 24 hours a week for nearly four years with my last agency.  I worked ONE code.  There was a guy I worked with who cleared the hospital from one code and drove up on a pediatric trauma code trying to get back to quarters.

My captain at the last fire department that I worked for told me that he had NEVER slept through the night at our station until I started working there.

I do not believe in the curse of saying "quiet", but I believe you get what you ask for.


----------



## BossyCow (Jul 8, 2007)

When my husband works a holiday, I will often cook a meal for the shift.  I remember a particular Thanksgiving.  We had just finished our pie and the guys were pushing back from the table and starting to think about what game was on the TV in the dayroom.  I had brought a visiting friend to the firestation to help me with the meal and she pipes up with... "So, don't y'all ever get any calls?"  Immediately following the horrified looks she got for asking that question came the tones for a fully involved structure fire.  I'm still in the doghouse for bringing her to the station and that was several years ago.


----------



## 94accord (Jul 15, 2007)

ffmedic said:


> We only have Q times when we have ride-alongs. EMT's who want to get some ambulance time for class or whatever. They show up and its pretty much gauranteed we don't roll a wheel.
> 
> Of course the minute they go home we are out all night.



ha ha.. thats the way it is with me. I got to the station today and my friend comes in and was like "dude... where you been? we already had a gas leak and a  brush fire!... oh and the guy you needed to see about your radio, yeah, he already came in and left." GREAT! this was at 10:30 am. So I unpack my gear and prepare for  day at the firehouse. i was there for over 12 hours before i left after bingo... 1 EMS run, dehydrated pt, diarrhea x3 days, nausea+vomiting x7 days. joys. thats the only thing all day and all night on a Saturday!  upsetting to say the least.


----------



## GayEMTNJ (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm one of those black cloud people.  I always used to tell my partners that I'm never riding with them because we're always busy.  After a while I realized it wasn't my partners but it was me.

More importantly, I'm known to have the most bizarre calls.  If someone comes to the station and says "you'll never believe how f*&^%%d up this job was..." the first thing the crew now is "let me guess who was your partner."

I also have a tendency to find my patients completely naked for no apparent reason at all and there is no rational reason why the person would be naked.  I've had naked men, naked women, you name it.   I've had naked patients as the driver on an MVA, abdominal pains, unconscious, drunk in the parking lot in the middle of night behind a hotel, high sleeping in the brush in 20 degree weather, crammed between the bed and night table.  I'm really beginning to develop a complex about this.:wacko:


----------



## Arkymedic (Aug 16, 2007)

soon2bemt said:


> So yesterday one of the ladies from my class was doing a clinical-there hadn't been any calls all day-as of two pm-she said to one of the medics "wow, it is pretty quiet around here"-the whole station house just looked at her like "oh my god, you just didn't say that".  They kept giving her :censored::censored::censored::censored: about it-until no joke ten minutes later they get a call-the remaining three crews all got calls like an hour after that one-needless to say no one got back to the station until about 10 pm.
> 
> Now, I know it is true-not just a myth.  Saying the "q" word.  lol.........




See you just learned a good lesson for free lol. I also believe strongly in the q word being a curse and will let loose when someone says it lol. I am starting to become the angel of death at my service because everyone is either DRT or a code lately lol. 

I also have this superstition that I believe in called a "code pillow". I always let my students know and my partner damn sure knows that the pillow opening always goes to the foot of the bed. I had a partner laugh until we ran 2 DRTs and then a code right after another. She believes in it and enforces it now too.


----------



## Emtgirl21 (Aug 17, 2007)

They told me that if the pillow opening goes up then you are going to run an OB call. And down is a code. So i guess it is just which you rather go on. Hatch a baby or work a dead guy?


----------



## Arkymedic (Aug 17, 2007)

Emtgirl21 said:


> They told me that if the pillow opening goes up then you are going to run an OB call. And down is a code. So i guess it is just which you rather go on. Hatch a baby or work a dead guy?



That made my morning


----------



## hitechredneckemt (Aug 17, 2007)

No one i work with uses the Q word. Every time some one does all hell breaks lose. We all believe in so strongly we wont even tell our spouses.


----------



## medman123 (Aug 17, 2007)

hitechredneckemt said:


> No one i work with uses the Q word. Every time some one does all hell breaks lose. We all believe in so strongly we wont even tell our spouses.


What is the "Q" word if you dont want to say in this thread can you PM me. Thank!


----------



## medman123 (Aug 17, 2007)

medman123 said:


> What is the "Q" word if you dont want to say in this thread can you PM me. Thank!



O I got it......its quiet!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 17, 2007)

medman123 said:


> O I got it......its quiet!



Now you've gone and done it...


Anything that happens can be blamed on medman123!!!!


----------



## Rattletrap (Aug 18, 2007)

We will! Hightech and I are teamed up today on a 24 and were real nervous. Now we are running scared!


----------



## hitechredneckemt (Aug 18, 2007)

me and rattletrap just want to say thanks to medman123. After your post we our shift went down hill.


----------



## Rattletrap (Aug 18, 2007)

Grrrrrrrrrrrr...................

You had to use the Q word didn't you!


----------



## Aileana (Aug 18, 2007)

what's the punishment in your area for using the Q-word?  
strapping them in the back and giving them an oversized nasopharyngeal without lube seems like it could work... *evil laugh*


----------



## hitechredneckemt (Aug 20, 2007)

That sounds good to me Aileana, thats better than i was thinking. I just hope it dont follow me and Rattletrap to our next shift together friday.


----------



## babygirl2882 (Aug 20, 2007)

When I was doing my ride along I was so tempted to say something but I didn't I knew it would probably get me in big trouble plus I had to leave early cuz I got called into work...Perfect timing too I didn't miss anything


----------



## firecoins (Aug 20, 2007)

I say it all the time when I am on call.  Doesn't work.


----------



## TheDoll (Aug 20, 2007)

Chimpie said:


> Oh... Connecticut.  I was born there, but I don't admit it very often.  If anyone asks me where I'm from I say Indiana.


BWAHAHA!!!


----------



## PArescueEMT (Sep 5, 2007)

One company i worked for, the Q word, and the S word didn't work, they had a "code food" Meatball sandwhich, and only when eaten by one person. Is she ate one, there were guaranteed 3 back to back codes. We hated her for that.

Anywhere else i have been, you even think about uttering either word, you are asking for somekind of major retribution.


----------

